# FreeBSD 7.2 geometry problem with raid 5



## sidd (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm installing FreeBSD 7.2 on server HP proliant with four disk SATA in raid 5 (total 700GB). I succeded to build the raid from bios. Then, start the installation. During installation get a message such:

WARNING: It is safe to use a geometry of 1464994160/XX/XX ("i remember only the first value) for ad0 on computers with modern BIOS versions. If this disk is to be used on rather old machines, however, it is recommended to ensure that it does not have more than 65535 cylinders, or more than 255 heads or more than 63 sectors per track. 

I ignore him and go forward. 
The installation goes well, but every time reboot the server, dmesg get this message:


```
da0 at ciss0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <COMPAQ RAID 5  VOLUME OK> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da0: 135.168MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing Enabled
da0: 715329MB (1464994160 512 byte sectors: 255H 32S/T 65535C)
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0s1a is ufsid/4a5c4a49c96b701b.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0s1d is ufsid/4a5c4a4a21e6f799.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0s1e is ufsid/4a5c4a7234a6d3fe.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0s1f is ufsid/4a5c4a4b62791b8b.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0s1a
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a5c4a49c96b701b removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0s1a is ufsid/4a5c4a49c96b701b.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a5c4a4a21e6f799 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0s1d is ufsid/4a5c4a4a21e6f799.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a5c4a4b62791b8b removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0s1f is ufsid/4a5c4a4b62791b8b.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a5c4a7234a6d3fe removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0s1e is ufsid/4a5c4a7234a6d3fe.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a5c4a49c96b701b removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a5c4a4a21e6f799 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a5c4a4b62791b8b removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a5c4a7234a6d3fe removed.
```

What means? Can I have problems in the future?
Thanks


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 15, 2009)

AFAIK you can ignore those "removed" messages if
it functions normally otherwise.  If you migrate to _8, 
though, you may face "geom >> cam" subsystem changes.
(I've just skimmed the discussion headers...)
(All a mystery to me...), and so should follow someone's 
guide exactly...


----------



## Bunyan (Jul 15, 2009)

```
options 	GEOM_LABEL		# Provides labelization
```
 The above option which is built into the GENERIC kernel is the cause of the annoyng messages. When I rebuilt my CUSTOM kernel, I excluded that from my config.


----------



## sidd (Jul 15, 2009)

Then, is this only labelling? If i rebuild my custom kernel without GEOM_LABEL, What are the consequences?


----------



## Bunyan (Jul 15, 2009)

Various: The kernel won't give such messages. 
The system may run really faster when you change your kernel's configuration substantially. In case of a server you definitely MUST do it.
I think you must exclude the flollowing:

```
# Wireless NIC cards
device		wlan		# 802.11 support
device		wlan_wep	# 802.11 WEP support
device		wlan_ccmp	# 802.11 CCMP support
device		wlan_tkip	# 802.11 TKIP support
device		wlan_amrr	# AMRR transmit rate control algorithm
device		wlan_scan_ap	# 802.11 AP mode scanning
device		wlan_scan_sta	# 802.11 STA mode scanning
device		an		# Aironet 4500/4800 802.11 wireless NICs.
device		ath		# Atheros pci/cardbus NIC's
device		ath_hal		# Atheros HAL (Hardware Access Layer)
options		AH_SUPPORT_AR5416	# enable AR5416 tx/rx descriptors
device		ath_rate_sample	# SampleRate tx rate control for ath
device		awi		# BayStack 660 and others
device		ral		# Ralink Technology RT2500 wireless NICs.
device		wi		# WaveLAN/Intersil/Symbol 802.11 wireless NICs.
#device		wl		# Older non 802.11 Wavelan wireless NIC.

# USB Ethernet, requires miibus
device		aue		# ADMtek USB Ethernet
device		axe		# ASIX Electronics USB Ethernet
device		cdce		# Generic USB over Ethernet
device		cue		# CATC USB Ethernet
device		kue		# Kawasaki LSI USB Ethernet
device		rue		# RealTek RTL8150 USB Ethernet

# FireWire support
device		firewire	# FireWire bus code
device		sbp		# SCSI over FireWire (Requires scbus and da)
device		fwe		# Ethernet over FireWire (non-standard!)
device		fwip		# IP over FireWire (RFC 2734,3146)
device		dcons		# Dumb console driver
device		dcons_crom	# Configuration ROM for dcons
# USB Serial devices
device		ucom		# Generic com ttys
device		uark		# Technologies ARK3116 based serial adapters
device		ubsa		# Belkin F5U103 and compatible serial adapters
device		ubser		# BWCT console serial adapters
device		uftdi		# For FTDI usb serial adapters
device		uipaq		# Some WinCE based devices
device		uplcom		# Prolific PL-2303 serial adapters
device		uslcom		# SI Labs CP2101/CP2102 serial adapters
device		uvisor		# Visor and Palm devices
device		uvscom		# USB serial support for DDI pocket's PHS
In this section, you have to exclude the support for the devices you don't have
Or maybe exclude USB altogether. Nobody will be able to mount a usb stick to your machine. 
# USB support
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ohci		# OHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
#device		udbp		# USB Double Bulk Pipe devices
device		ugen		# Generic
device		uhid		# "Human Interface Devices"
device		ukbd		# Keyboard
device		ulpt		# Printer
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device		ums		# Mouse
device		ural		# Ralink Technology RT2500USB wireless NICs
device		rum		# Ralink Technology RT2501USB wireless NICs
device		urio		# Diamond Rio 500 MP3 player
device		uscanner	# Scanners
```
On a server, you don't need a printer, right?
So, we'll cut 
	
	



```
device      lpt
```
 out of the configuration
It's a good idea to build the kernel without modules.

But, since you have SATA drives on your server, be ready to enter into single user mode and edit */etc/fstab* !
 The GENERIC kernel is dangerous to run on a server, because it supports a lot of hardware unwanted for a sever.
My kernel config fike as an example:


```
cpu		I686_CPU
ident		CUSTOM

makeoptions     MODULES_OVERRIDE="acpi sound/sound sound/driver/ich ipfw pf"	

options 	SCHED_ULE		# ULE scheduler
options 	PREEMPTION		# Enable kernel thread preemption
options 	INET			# InterNETworking
options 	FFS			# Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	SOFTUPDATES		# Enable FFS soft updates support
options 	UFS_ACL			# Support for access control lists
options 	UFS_GJOURNAL		# Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options 	MD_ROOT			# MD is a potential root device
options 	MSDOSFS			# MSDOS Filesystem
options		NTFS
#options		NTFS_ICONV
options		EXT2FS
options 	CD9660			# ISO 9660 Filesystem
options 	PROCFS			# Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options 	PSEUDOFS		# Pseudo-filesystem framework
options 	COMPAT_43TTY		# BSD 4.3 TTY compat [KEEP THIS!]
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD4		# Compatible with FreeBSD4
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD5		# Compatible with FreeBSD5
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD6		# Compatible with FreeBSD6
options		COMPAT_LINUX
options		COMPAT_AOUT
options		LINSYSFS
options		LINPROCFS
options 	SCSI_DELAY=5000		# Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options 	SYSVSHM			# SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG			# SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM			# SYSV-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	ADAPTIVE_GIANT		# Giant mutex is adaptive.
options 	AUDIT			# Security event auditing

# CPU frequency control
device		cpufreq

# Bus support.
device		isa
device		pci

# Floppy drives
device		fdc

# ATA and ATAPI devices
device		ata
device		atadisk		# ATA disk drives
device		atapicd		# ATAPI CDROM drives
device		atapifd		# ATAPI floppy drives
device		atapicam

# SCSI peripherals
device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
device		cd		# CD
device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)

# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device		atkbdc		# AT keyboard controller
device		atkbd		# AT keyboard
device		psm		# PS/2 mouse
device		kbdmux		# keyboard multiplexer
device		vga		# VGA video card driver

# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
device		sc
#device		agp		# support several AGP chipsets
options         SC_NORM_ATTR=(FG_GREEN|BG_BLACK)
options		SC_NORM_REV_ATTR=(FG_YELLOW|BG_GREEN)
options		SC_KERNEL_CONS_ATTR=(FG_RED|BG_BLACK)
options		SC_KERNEL_CONS_REV_ATTR=(FG_BLACK|BG_RED)
options		SC_PIXEL_MODE
options		VGA_WIDTH90
options		VESA
# Add suspend/resume support for the i8254.
device		pmtimer


# Serial (COM) ports
#device		sio		# 8250, 16[45]50 based serial ports

# Parallel port
device		ppc
device		ppbus		# Parallel port bus (required)
#device		lpt		# Printer
#device		plip		# TCP/IP over parallel
device		ppi		# Parallel port interface device


# PCI Ethernet NICs that use the common MII bus controller code.
# NOTE: Be sure to keep the 'device miibus' line in order to use these NICs!
device		miibus		# MII bus support
device		fxp		# Intel EtherExpress PRO/100B (82557, 82558)

# Pseudo devices.
device		loop		# Network loopback
device		random		# Entropy device
device		ether		# Ethernet support
device		pty		# Pseudo-ttys (telnet etc)
device		md		# Memory "disks"

# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.
# Be aware of the administrative consequences of enabling this!
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP.
device		bpf		# Berkeley packet filter

# USB support
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
#device		uhid		# "Human Interface Devices"
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device		ums		# Mouse
```


----------



## sidd (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks. I rebuilted kernel without GEOM_LABEL and without other options. It works and not give message on GEOM_LABEL. But, when i recompiled without options on wifi card,

# Wireless NIC cards
device          wlan            # 802.11 support
device          wlan_wep        # 802.11 WEP support
device          wlan_ccmp       # 802.11 CCMP support
device          wlan_tkip       # 802.11 TKIP support
device          wlan_amrr       # AMRR transmit rate control algorithm
device          wlan_scan_ap    # 802.11 AP mode scanning
device          wlan_scan_sta   # 802.11 STA mode scanning
device          an              # Aironet 4500/4800 802.11 wireless NICs.
device          ath             # Atheros pci/cardbus NIC's
device          ath_hal         # Atheros HAL (Hardware Access Layer)
options         AH_SUPPORT_AR5416       # enable AR5416 tx/rx descriptors
device          ath_rate_sample # SampleRate tx rate control for ath
device          awi             # BayStack 660 and others
device          ral             # Ralink Technology RT2500 wireless NICs.
device          wi              # WaveLAN/Intersil/Symbol 802.11 wireless NICs.
device          wl              # Older non 802.11 Wavelan wireless NIC.


it give error during kernel build.


----------



## Bunyan (Jul 16, 2009)

Because you left one or more dependant options in the config.
Send */var/run/dmesg.boot* over here.


----------



## sidd (Jul 17, 2009)

dmesg.boot:

View attachment Nuovo Documento di testo.txt


----------



## sidd (Jul 17, 2009)

dmesg.boot:


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #2: Thu Jul 16 15:51:27 CEST 2009
    pluto@name.pippo.it:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUSTOM
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5405  @ 2.00GHz (2002.99-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x10676  Stepping = 6
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xce33d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,DCA,SSE4.1>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 4
real memory  = 2147024896 (2047 MB)
avail memory = 2091388928 (1994 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <HP     ProLiant>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
acpi0: <HP ProLiant> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 7ff00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: pci0:0:31:3 bar 0x10 too many address bitspcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 4.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 5.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 6.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
ciss0: <HP Smart Array P400> port 0xd800-0xd8ff mem 0xfcd00000-0xfcdfffff,0xfccff000-0xfccfffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci5
ciss0: [ITHREAD]
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 6.9.6> port 0xec00-0xec1f mem 0xfcee0000-0xfcefffff,0xfcec0000-0xfcedffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci6
em0: Using MSI interrupt
em0: [FILTER]
em0: Ethernet address: 00:18:71:ec:5c:46
uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xc800-0xc81f irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xc880-0xc89f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xcc00-0xcc1f irq 19 at device 26.2 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usb2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci2
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfcbffc00-0xfcbfffff irq 18 at device 26.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb3: EHCI version 1.0
usb3: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2
usb3: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb3: USB revision 2.0
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci9: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfb000000-0xfbffffff,0xfdffc000-0xfdffffff,0xfd000000-0xfd7fffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci8
pcib9: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.5 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib9
bge0: <HP NC105i PCIe Gigabit Server Adapter, ASIC rev. 0xa200> mem 0xfcff0000-0xfcffffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci7
miibus0: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5722 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:22:64:42:89:07
bge0: [ITHREAD]
uhci3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xc080-0xc09f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
usb4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci3
usb4: USB revision 1.0
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb4
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xc400-0xc41f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci4: [ITHREAD]
usb5: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci4
usb5: USB revision 1.0
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb5
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci5: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xc480-0xc49f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci5: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci5: [ITHREAD]
usb6: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci5
usb6: USB revision 1.0
uhub6: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb6
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfcbff800-0xfcbffbff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usb7: EHCI version 1.0
usb7: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb4 usb5 usb6
usb7: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
usb7: USB revision 2.0
uhub7: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb7
uhub7: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
pcib10: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci10: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib10
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH9 SATA300 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xff90-0xff9f,0xffa0-0xffaf at device 31.2 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
atapci1: <Intel ICH9 SATA300 controller> port 0xc000-0xc007,0xbc00-0xbc03,0xb880-0xb887,0xb800-0xb803,0xb480-0xb48f,0xb400-0xb40f irq 19 at device 31.5 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata3: [ITHREAD]
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xca000-0xcafff,0xcb000-0xcefff,0xcf000-0xcffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model GlidePoint, device ID 0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ukbd0: <ServerEngines SE USB Device, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.01, addr 2> on uhub4
ums0: <ServerEngines SE USB Device, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.01, addr 2> on uhub4
ums0: 8 buttons and Z dir.
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
acd0: DVDR <TEAC DV-W28E-RW/G.B2> at ata2-master UDMA33
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
da0 at ciss0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <COMPAQ RAID 5  VOLUME OK> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da0: 135.168MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing Enabled
da0: 715329MB (1464994160 512 byte sectors: 255H 32S/T 65535C)
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0s1a
bge0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## sidd (Jul 17, 2009)

This is my kernel config. I have keyboard and mouse usb too, but now i using mouse and keyboard ps2 because mouse and keyboard usb has problems with FreeBSD.

```
# $FreeBSD: src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC,v 1.474.2.17.2.1 2009/04/15 03:14:26 kensmith Exp $

cpu             I686_CPU
ident           NERONE

makeoptions     DEBUG=-g                

options         SCHED_ULE               
options         PREEMPTION              
options         INET                    
#options        INET6                  
options         SCTP                    
options         FFS                     
options         SOFTUPDATES             
options         UFS_ACL                 
options         UFS_DIRHASH             
options         UFS_GJOURNAL            
options         MD_ROOT                 
options         NFSCLIENT               
options         NFSSERVER              
options         NFSLOCKD                
options         NFS_ROOT                
options         MSDOSFS                 
options         CD9660                  
options         PROCFS                  
options         PSEUDOFS                
#options        GEOM_PART_GPT           
#options        GEOM_LABEL              
options         COMPAT_43TTY           
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD4         
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD5         
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD6        
options         SCSI_DELAY=5000        
options         KTRACE                 
options         STACK                   
options         SYSVSHM                 
options         SYSVMSG                 
options         SYSVSEM                 
options         _KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING 
#options        KBD_INSTALL_CDEV        
options         ADAPTIVE_GIANT          
#options        STOP_NMI                
options         AUDIT                  
#options        KDTRACE_HOOKS           

# To make an SMP kernel, the next two lines are needed options         SMP                    
device          apic                    

# CPU frequency control
device          cpufreq

# Bus support.
device          eisa
device          pci

# ATA and ATAPI devices
device          ata
device          atadisk         
device          ataraid         
device          atapicd       
#device         atapifd         
#device         atapist         
options         ATA_STATIC_ID   

# SCSI Controllers
device          ahb             
device          ahc             
options         AHC_REG_PRETTY_PRINT   
                                        
device          ahd             
options         AHD_REG_PRETTY_PRINT    
                                        
device          amd             
device          hptiop          
device          isp             
#device         ispfw           
device          mpt             
#device         ncr             
device          sym             
device          trm             

device          adv             
device          adw            
device          aha           
device          aic             
device          bt              

device          ncv             
device          nsp             
device          stg            

# SCSI peripherals
device          scbus          
device          ch              
device          da             
device          sa             
device          pass            
device          ses             

# RAID controllers interfaced to the SCSI subsystem
device          amr            
device          arcmsr         
device          asr            
device          ciss            
device          dpt             
device          hptmv          
device          hptrr           
device          iir             
device          ips             
device          mly             
device          twa            

# RAID controllers
device          aac            
device          aacp           
device          ida             
device          mfi             
device          mlx             
device          pst             
device          twe             

# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device          atkbdc          
device          atkbd           
device          psm             

device          kbdmux          

device          vga             

device          splash          

# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
device          sc

device          agp             

# Power management support (see NOTES for more options)
#device         apm
# Add suspend/resume support for the i8254.
device          pmtimer

# Serial (COM) ports
device          sio             
device          uart            

# Parallel port
device          ppc
device          ppbus          
#device         lpt             
#device         plip           
device          ppi             
#device         vpo             


# PCI Ethernet NICs.
device          de              
device          em             
device          igb             
device          ixgb            
device          le              
device          txp             
device          vx              

# PCI Ethernet NICs that use the common MII bus controller code.
# NOTE: Be sure to keep the 'device miibus' line in order to use these NICs!
device          miibus         
device          age             
device          ale             
device          bce             
device          bfe             
device          bge             
device          dc              
device          et              
device          fxp             
device          jme             
device          lge             
device          msk             
device          nfe             
device          nge             
#device         nve             
device          pcn             
device          re              
device          rl              
device          sf              
device          sis             
device          sk             
device          ste             
device          stge            
device          ti              
device          tl              
device          tx              
device          vge             
device          vr              
device          wb              
device          xl              

# ISA Ethernet NICs.  pccard NICs included.
device          cs              
# 'device ed' requires 'device miibus'
device          ed              
device          ex              
device          ep              
device          fe              
device          ie              
device          sn              
device          xe              

# Wireless NIC cards
device          wlan            
device          wlan_wep        
device          wlan_ccmp       
device          wlan_tkip       
device          wlan_amrr       
device          wlan_scan_ap    
device          wlan_scan_sta  
device          an              
device          ath             
device          ath_hal         
options         AH_SUPPORT_AR5416       
device          ath_rate_sample 
device          awi             
device          ral             
device          wi              
device          wl              

# Pseudo devices.
device          loop            
device          random          
device          ether   
device          sl              
device          ppp            
device          tun             
device          pty             
device          md              
device          gif             
device          faith           
device          firmware        

# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.
# Be aware of the administrative consequences of enabling this!
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP.
device          bpf             

# USB support
device          uhci            
device          ohci            
device          ehci            
device          usb            
#device         udbp            
device          ugen            
device          uhid            
device          ukbd           
device          ulpt            
device          umass           
device          ums             
device          ural            
device          rum             
device          urio            
device          uscanner        
# USB Serial devices
device          ucom            
device          uark            
device          ubsa            
device          ubser           
device          uftdi           
device          uipaq           
device          uplcom          
device          uslcom          
device          uvisor          
device          uvscom          
# USB Ethernet, requires miibus
device          aue             
device          axe             
device          cdce            
device          cue             
device          kue             
device          rue
```


----------



## salster420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*RE: geometry problem with raid 5*

Greetings, I have installed several HP Proliant servers, and have found two things that are important in regards to the E200 SATA Raid controller, use the HP Proliant Server Easy Set-up CD and boot the machine to get all the details from the survey, go to the advanced view and check the following lines describing the raid geometry:

```
[B]Logical Volume 0, Controller Slot 0 Bus 0[/B] 480.0 Gbytes RAID 5 
Status Code 0 
Status Description OK 
Model HP LOGICAL VOLUME 
Firmware 1.80 
Capacity 480.0 Gbytes 
Device Path /dev/cciss/c0d0 
Volume ID 0 
Fault Tolerance RAID 5 
Logical Drive Parameters 
Configuration signature a0400957h 
Port Address 2 
Data Distribution Mode 2 
Surface Analysis Control 00h 
Controller Drive Count 4 
Volume Drive Count 4 
Fault Tolerance 3 
Drives reserved for RAID usage or maximum number of drives that can fail 1 
Block Size 512 
Block Count 937547440 
Drive Parameter Table 
Cylinders 65535 
Heads 255 
Translation Signature 00h 
Physical Sectors 0 
Write Precompensation 0 
Maximum ECC 0 
Drive Control 0h 
Physical Cylinders 0 
Physical Heads 0 
Landing Zone 0 
Sectors per Track 32 

cyl 65535 / hds 255 / sec 32
```
This seems to work for me on the last 6 servers I installed, FreeBSD 5.x 6.x 7.x one note that is important is to allow the RAID finish optimized before installing FreeBSD, this is a headache saver.


----------

